# irons vs irons pleez help



## xxpatssoxfanxx

I have the irons from this set Men's right handed MX400 Golf Set Tour Collection Only £84.99 [MX400 Tour Collection] - £84.99 : The Golf Store 4U.co.uk , Huge range of golf equipment and clothing 
are these irons an upgrade from my current ones? Tight Lies A1 Pro Hybrid Irons Graphite by Adams Golf- Golf Iron Sets


----------

